# Same ol' oatmeal for breakfast?  Not!



## Phil (Feb 18, 2006)

I have been bored with plain oat meal since Elvis' first hit. Here's what I do. Make your standard oat meal with milk, and add some of this:
1/2 tsp. vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, chopped pecans. Sweeten with 100% maple syrup and thin with 1/2 n' 1/2
Or cut up some apples and use apple pie spice and .... well you get the idea. It sure does make a delightful difference.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Feb 18, 2006)

I like my oatmeal with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top. Cinnamon i.c. is also good.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 18, 2006)

Oatmeal with vanilla ice cream.    I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2006)

Sometimes with maple syrup
Sometimes with fruit preserves


----------



## Phil (Feb 19, 2006)

*Oh yeah, preserves...*

I used to make super thin pancakes, from bisquick, when I was a kid. I'd make about ten, load them with butter between the cakes. I take one pancake and spoon on black raspberry preserves and roll it up like an enchalada. I make them from scratch today, and sometimes do the same thing. What a nutritious way to start the day, huh?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 20, 2006)

Sacrilege!  

Porridge should only be made with PLAIN, steel-cut oats, soaked overnight,  cooked with water and some milk if you like, small pinch of salt..  when ready it should be served with a small amount of milk and a sprinkling of salt.  No jams, sugars, spices, fruits etc!  

Take it from a native of the country that invented it!


----------



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

*Touche'*

However, you come from the land that invented golf, but you don't dominate.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 20, 2006)

Phil, I love your ideas--everyone else's, too!  Once I started eating steel cut, I can't stand the flavored instant stuff.

I've moved this to the grains forum.


----------



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

*Thanks...*

I didn't see one before. Old eyes, don't 'cha know?


----------



## marmar (Feb 20, 2006)

Mmm. Sounds similar to how I have mine, only I make mine thick and with milk, and don't put the vanilla or anything else to sweeten it. Just cinnamon, nutmeg, (sometimes allspice), and walnuts. Plus mushy bananas. It tastes kind of like banana bread then.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 20, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> However, you come from the land that invented golf, but you don't dominate.


 
No but we still make the rules....   R&A and all that....


----------



## Essie (Feb 24, 2006)

I have steel cut oats soaking to cook for tomorrow's breakfast.
We like it with a little milk and Golden Syrup.
It is so delicious!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 20, 2006)

We used to add sliced canned peaches or apricots with cinnamon sugar or do the same with apple sauce.Yummy!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 20, 2006)

Hehe see, Ishbel has a little device installed in the brain that goes off when ever someone talks about porridge. Then the spiel about plain oats and salt is imminent!

Ishbel, I've been thinking about this for awhile now, do you know or heard of any recipes that involve using oats in the same manner as other grains (such as rice in a risotto or pilaf, or bulghur etc) as an accompaniment to a main meal?

I'm not talking about oat (or oat flour) pancakes by the way.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 21, 2006)

No....  just in things like skirlie or as one of the ingredients in a sweet or savoury 'crumble' mix.

See a lot of barley type accompaniments to things like venison nowadays...  very trendy and appears to be upstaging puy lentils .... as in 'serve on a bed of'


----------

